# loc line



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone no were i can get loc line and a flare nozzle tip i whent to big als today but they had nothing


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

All the info is here:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19883


----------



## rubensilva (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks alot i think ill drive there and go pick some up


----------

